# Blackgang Naturist Camp Feb 2014



## Cmoorbutz (Feb 25, 2014)

With all the stormy weather that has battered the Isle Of Wight over the winter, I thought it would be a great opportunity to see how the famous lost village of Blackgang had fared over the last few months. Having listened to warnings to stay clear of cliff tops and areas of high risk for landslips, we headed off to the old Southview estate.

Now this area had been well documented on here before, so I won't go too much into the history of the site as some might say it is a path well travelled.

Which brings me onto the first part of the journey, the paths. Now reading reports here and watching vids of this walk online, most of us will know that the Old Blackgang Road has been damaged by many a landslip in the past, drastically altering the shape of the coastline, however it would also appear that now once the old road ends, so too do many of the pathways that have been trodden down by explorers, naturists and squatters alike. Some of these are now getting quite treacherous and therefore this journey would not be for anyone suffering with their fitness.

Here are a few examples of the eroding pathways:





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


Indeed the pathway isn't just full of large cracks, it now even leads you to over the cliff at one point.





[/URL][/IMG]


Which would take you to this quick route down to the beach:





[/URL][/IMG]


Now this isn't just some random hedge/growth of brambles, but in a style that would have turned Brian Johnson to fits of giggles, you have to get your leg over this in order to rejoin the pathway.





[/URL][/IMG]

Those who have studied previous reports for this site will know that you know you are getting close to the lost village when you see signs of the telegraph poles, punctuating the skyline as proof that civilisation had once conquered this now inhospitable land.




[/URL][/IMG]

Although not all of these have remained as upright as others:




[/URL][/IMG]


We finally reach our first sight of former life in these here hills, as hints of the old road start to reappear and the remnants of the stone wall that sat beside a once busy road reappear, a gap in the wall leads us to an old caravan. Battered by time, and probably vandals as well, this now sits and a pile of rubbish in this idyllic location, soon to be overgrown by ivy and brambles.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Carrying on along the old road, shortly on the right hand side, we spot the base of an old caravan which had no doubt been positioned to make the most of the breath taking seaviews on offer at this location.





[/URL][/IMG]

Just next to this we found what we presume to be an old flagpole, it still lifts up but there was no way of holding the structure upright, but there was a tiny bit of blue fabric on the end of it. Maybe next time I'll bring along some pins to hold it up and a Jolly Roger to hoist.




[/URL][/IMG]

Just next to the old caravan we found the first permanent dwelling. This now only had a few walls left standing and has been completely taken over by ivy, this pic was taken from inside the structure, I did take some from a distance away but it is a job to spot the walls from the undergrowth.




[/URL][/IMG]

Whoever had been here was obviously a keen gardener:




[/URL][/IMG]

Probably inspired by the programmes of famous Islander Mr Titchmarsh!




[/URL][/IMG]

Once we emerged from the undergrowth of that building it was back onto the road where we soon came to find the famous Shakespeare fountain monument. The inscription should read "The water nectar and the rocks of pure gold" not just "tar and the ro" as it does now. Note the blue pipe with running water flowing, probably a reminder of recent residents. Who said this place doesn't have functioning amenities!




[/URL][/IMG]

I'll stop at this point, but I will be back to finish the trip once I have uploaded all my photos and I will show you how the luxurious holiday chalets are looking, seeing which building may be shortly heading down into the sea and look at how the Southview Coach House is looking after the winter.

Keep an eye out for part 2!


----------



## krela (Feb 25, 2014)

There is nothing more powerful than nature. It's amazing how quick it can happen.


----------



## chazman (Feb 25, 2014)

good pics mr butz. even though place is deserted your pics show theres still a few cracks to be seen


----------



## Cmoorbutz (Feb 26, 2014)

chazman said:


> good pics mr butz. even though place is deserted your pics show theres still a few cracks to be seen



When I get the pics of the buildings up you will see there are more cracks on the site than just the ones on the path!


----------



## Cmoorbutz (Feb 28, 2014)

So for part 2 of our journey, having traversed what was left of the pathways and landslips to reach the abandoned village, we are back onto the old road surface a gap in the wall then leads us to the next building, which is a purple doored, wooden fronted stone building on two levels, and no I'm not an estate agent. A quick call of hello got no response so it was time to venture inside.




[/URL][/IMG]

The building has a front area which has obviously doubled up a kitchen at some point, although I don't think it would get 5* food hygiene ratings.




[/URL][/IMG]

Into the stone section of the building which is pretty much empty, although the main features are probably the stonework and construction of the building, which seems to replicate the pathways that led to the site.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Down by the side of the building, bramble covered steps lead to the lower level of the building. The door to this was locked, but luckily for me, the bottom half of the door wasn't there, so I could have a look inside. I don't know what this had been, maybe a shed of some description, I'm not sure what the block with the horseshoe was for, maybe someone out there may know.




[/URL][/IMG]

It was at this point that we saw the remains of what was Southview Coachhouse. Since Gushys had last reported about this building on here there had been a fire at the house as can be seen on some recent video uploads online. There also seems to have been a landslip into the rear of the building knocking down the back of the house that had survived the fire damage. It was sad to see the state of the house, I think the most battered parts of Appuldurcome House are in a better condition than this now, back in the day, this must have been a wonderful place for a house.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

The back wall.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Leaving the folly that now is Southview Coachouse, we caught sight of one of the larger chalets used by the naturist camp. Looking in the door and recognising it from previous pictures, this was the building that I believe was used as the function room, complete with the famous murals. 




[/URL][/IMG]

However, I think the current use of the building is that of a rubbish tip, infact it resembled one of the old barns you see the American pickers go climbing over. But unlike the rusty gold they discover, this was just piled full of junk!




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

With a bit of rubbish piling up outside the building as well.




[/URL][/IMG]

Onto the next ivy clad building, a smaller shed like construction of two rooms.




[/URL][/IMG]

The larger room was snug, with a nice bath, a gas canister and a bit of spare insulation material on the floor, so I imagine it was probably a good place for a nice warm soak once upon a time.




[/URL][/IMG]

With an en-suite toilet, or ex-toilet to be more precise!




[/URL][/IMG]

For anyone that hasn't been to this site, it is in an amazing location, with the imposing Gore Cliff overlooking you and fantastic views of the sea, the seclusion that you feel makes you understand why this had been both the site of a wealthy Victorian estate and more latterly a nudist camp. You really do feel away from the rest of the world.

Anyway we ventured down the slopes to the next building that we could see, and if the weather that has been battering the Island continues, there won't be many more people seeing this!




[/URL][/IMG]

Looking inside, I don't think that this one had seen much recent activity. This was one building I decided not to go into!




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

No idea what these brick remains had once been, they are now precariously placed down a steep slope so I didn't get too close. Any ideas anyone?




[/URL][/IMG]

It was back up the hill to the next building that we could see.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Judging by the rubbish that was on the floor in here and the graffiti daubing the walls, this one is popular for people looking to do things without their parents knowing!




[/URL][/IMG]

The dog seemed quite keen on sniffing at the mattress, not sure what he could smell but on the way home he was barking to the tune of "No Woman No Cry".




[/URL][/IMG]

Having left this den of iniquity, it was back up the steep slopes and linking up with the old road again. As the road stopped and brambles and wilderness took over, we wandered along as far as we could until the land slipped away. We went back along the road and found a few more areas that are above the buildings we had just been in. The next one seems to be called Uncle Toms, whoever he is.




[/URL][/IMG]

This is just one single room, which seems to have had a bit of recent activity, note the string holding the door locked, also to make sure that no one had been inside. 




[/URL][/IMG]

This building has great views and a bed inside, which may explain this bit of graffiti:




[/URL][/IMG]

Maybe Di and Si had been here to make use of the hot tub in the garden!




[/URL][/IMG]

Back along the road and we came to a caravan which I believe is going to be converted into a tree house.




[/URL][/IMG]

Coming to the end of our exploration, n need of some facilities we found the toilet block. (Undoubtedly the most solid construction on site)




[/URL][/IMG]

Which is obviously the ideal place to go when you need a ........................................




[/URL][/IMG]


.......................... Pot Noodle!

It was then back over the precarious pathways to finish our brand of extreme dog walking. Will definitely be going back to see how this site changes over the years.

Here are a couple of shots taken of the area from the path down to the beach. You can make out some of the roofs of the buildings we have looked inside.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


If anyone else can shed some light about some of the buildings and items I've seen. please let me know more.


----------



## jendifa (Feb 28, 2014)

Incredible! Thank you. Grew up few miles from here so amazing to see its changes.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 2, 2014)

Its quite incredible to see whats happening around the coastline,great images thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bluemoo (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi
I visited this place about 6 years ago, the coachouse was still intact, complete with Aga. I was able to pick up one of the old brochures for the naturist camp, will post a photo of it if no one has already done so (sorry new to the site). I very very recently took a walk down the path but the cliff had fallen away even further, without proper walking shoes I couldn't get past so it's interesting to see the photos you took a couple of months ago.
Thank you. I love this place and find it enchanting


----------



## Cmoorbutz (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Bluemoo, I'll probably head back over there in the summer so I may have to take some tools and make a few new pathways!


----------



## arronswaffar (Jul 5, 2014)

@Bluemoo Yes please do post a photo of the brochure, would love to see that. 

Shame to see the house in such a state  I must have one of the last bits of film of it from a couple of weeks before the fire, late November 2011. 
I made a documentary about a lot of derelict places around the island a lot of the nudest camp area and over the other side with the roundabout were included in it if anyone's interested http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301228568905?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

